# Forgotten Hope 2 - Battlefield 2 Mod



## Avrojet (30. März 2011)

Es scheint hier keinen aktuellen Thread zu Forgotten Hope 2 zu geben, daher hier ein Versuch.

Die mod ist schon seit vielen Jahren in Entwicklung und ich muss sagen, die neuste Version 2.3 knüpft wieder an die guten alten Tage aus BF1942 + FH1 an. Es gibt bereits eine sehr große Auswahl an Waffen, Fahrzeugen und Nationen in der Mod. Über 30 verschiedene Maps sind von Nordafrika, über den Mittelmeerraum bis nach Frankreich verstreut.
In der kommenden Version wird der Schwerpunkt auf die Schlacht in den Ardennen gelegt, wobei viele neue Maps hinzukommen werden.

Eines der neusten Features in der FH2 Community sind 128 Player Server in Battlefield 2. Ein paar findige Programmierer haben es geschafft, BF2 serverseitig auf 128 Spieler zu modifizieren. Es gibt auch bereits einen 128 Spieler server, weitere werden mit der Zeit folgen. Die Spielerzahlen steigen auch stetig an, es gibt eigentlich immer mindestens gut besuchte 64 Spieler Server. Die Zukunft ist also vielversprechend.

Ich denke dieser Trailer gibt einen guten Einblick in die sehr hohe Qualität der Mod:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJgp3sXkaYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hier einige Impressionen aus Multiplayerschlachten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die homepage der Mod lautet:
http://forgottenhope.warumdarum.de

Also los, Battlefield 2 installiert und auf gehts in die Schlacht!


Zuletzt würde ich euch noch gerne eine Empfehlung für eine FH2 Community ausprechen, wo vor allem Teamplay und Organisation großgeschrieben wird. Vielleicht vermisst ihr auch die Seeschlachten, die es bei BF1942 und bei FH1 gab?

Die Lösung des Problems lautet: World at War

World at War ist eine eine internationale FH2 Community, wo ihr euch (natürlich kostenlos) anmeldet und einer der beiden Armeen beitreten. Von dort aus meldet ihr euch bei der Infantrie, den Panzerfahrern oder der Luftwaffe an.
Jeden Samstag findet auf ganz neuen und einzigartigen custom maps 11 stündige Schlachten statt, wo beide Team gegeneinander antreten. Koordiniert wird das ganze mit einem militärischen Rangsystem und mit TeamSpeak 3. Ihr müsst natürlich keine 11 Stunden spielen, sondern ihr seid Teil des Teams und spielt so lange oder so kurz wie ihr Lust habt.

Anbei der Flyer für die neuste Kampagne, die am Sonntag (27. März 2011) die Pforten eröffnet hat. Falls ihr fragen habt postet einfach.
Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass man Forgotten Hope oder Battlefield generell so mal gespielt haben muss. Es macht einfach 1000 mal mehr Spaß richtig zusammenzuarbeiten.

Wenn ihr interesse habt, schaut einfach mal vorbei www.bfewaw.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*www.bfewaw.com*​


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (30. März 2011)

Danke für Info.

Wenn Du möchtest, dann verfasse doch ein eigenes Leser-Special zur Mod, das erscheint dann auch im Haupt-News-Ticker auf pcgames.de. Eine ausführliche Anleitung gibt es hier.

Würde die Mod auch gerne mal ausprobieren, wenn mich die aktuellen Spiele nicht so sehr beschäftigen würden


----------



## Avrojet (1. April 2011)

Ah, coole Sache. 
Ich kümmer mich darum 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Avrojet (23. April 2011)

Heute startet WaW erneut ein Air & Navy event mit neuen maps, neuen Flugzeugen, neuen und fahrbaren Schiffen und U-Booten und vieles mehr.

*Einen Vorgeschmack bietet euch dieser Trailer:*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXKQUOzAIqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wenn ihr dabei sein wollt ladet euch später einfach das Mappack auf www.bfewaw.com herunter.
Die maps werden so gegen 17:00 Uhr verfügbar sein und das Event startet um 18:00 Uhr.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 

Außer Battlefield 2 und Forgotten Hope 2 braucht ihr nur unser Map Pack.


----------



## Avrojet (5. Juli 2011)

Dies ist zwar ein alter Thread aber FH2 ist wieder aktueller denn je!
In wenigen Wochen erscheint vermutlich die neuste Version 2.4. Mit dabei ist ein neuer Kriegsschauplatz: Battle of the Bulge.

Viel Interessanter ist aber diese Neuerung und ihr müsst nichtmal warten!!
Das World at War Tournament stellt euch neue Maps zur Verfügung mit voll funktionsfähigen Schlachtschiffen, Kreuzern, Zerstöreren, Korvetten, U-Boote, Schnellboote, PT-Boats, Torpedos, Wasserbombem, vielen neuen Flugzeugen, ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
- neue Schiffe (Bismarck, Prinz Eugen, Hood, Prince of Wales, Fletcher Zerstörer)
- neue Flugzeuge (P38, Bf110, Me262, B25, Ju88, ..)
- neue maps (3 Seeschlachten, 2 Landschlachten).
- ein Highlight ist ein remake der FH1 map "Alpenfestung"

Hier ein Trailer des events:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUYN1ZvB1OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Alles was ihr dafür braucht ist Battlefield 2 + Forgotten Hope 2 Mod + World at War Mappack (auf MyIS Tournaments - World at War)

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja Interesse. Ihr solltest das echt nicht verpassen. Ich hab ewig nicht mehr soviel Spaß mit Battlefield gehabt wie jetzt!

Weitere Infos:
*MyIS Tournaments - World at War*

Unser Server ist gut besucht und geht abends auf 40 Leute hoch.
Für Custom maps ist das echt ne nummer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avrojet (13. Juli 2011)

So Leute, am Freitag kommt die neue Version von FH2 (2.4 Battle of the Bulge)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Preload hat begonnen. Zieht euch diese Torrents und ab gehts. Das Passwort gibts am Freitag.

*Patch from 2.3 to 2.4*Download the Forgotten Hope 2.4 Pre-Release Torrent (incremental)​*2.4 Full*Download the Forgotten Hope 2.4 Pre-Release Torrent (full - part 1)​Download the Forgotten Hope 2.4 Pre-Release Torrent (full - part 2)​Download the Forgotten Hope 2.4 Pre-Release Torrent (full - part 3)​Weitere Infos auf der FH Seite:
Forgotten Hope - News


----------



## Avrojet (14. Juli 2011)

Der Trailer ist da, viel Spaß!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk8YoXNuvUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> The major changes in 2.4 are:
> 
> Winter player models
> New tanking system
> ...


----------



## Avrojet (15. Juli 2011)

Die neue Version ist endlich da.

Holt sie euch schnell.

*Forgotten Hope 2.4*

Zeit in die Ardennenschlacht zu ziehen.


----------



## Avrojet (19. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein gameplay video von der neuen Version.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-46q07m7FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Avrojet (27. Juli 2011)

So wenig Resonanz hier? Ihr verpasst echt was


Hier noch einige Videos vom 126 Spieler FH2 Server.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0zIX59AUtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDqiKOlUnOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Paar andere Pics.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avrojet (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier nochmal einen Hinweis auf die laufende Kampagne beim World at War Tournament. Bisher wurden 3 battles gespielt und alle 3 gingen sehr knapp aus. Das heißt es erwarten euch auch in den nächsten Wochen sehr ausbalancierten und spannende Schlachten.

Jeden Samstag werden 10 stündige Battles (ihr könnt so wenig or viel Spielen wie ihr wollt) auf neuen custom maps für Forgotten Hope 2 ausgetragen. 
Dabei wird durch ein Rangsystem mit offizieren und Teamspeak viel Wert auf Koordination und Teamwork gelegt. Man spielt nicht mehr einfach nur alleine wie auf Public Servern.

Wenn das was für euch ist, schaut einfach bei *MyIS Tournaments - World at War* vorbei und meldet euch für die laufende Kampagne an. Es kostet nichts, es macht Spaß in einem richtigen Team zu spielen, man lernt neue Leute aus der ganzen Welt kennen, man spielt neue FH2 maps mit neuen Fahrzeugen, es ist einfach top 

An diesem Samstag werden zwei maps gespielt:
einmal die Map "Etna Line", die auf Sizilien spielt. Als zweite map steht die Brandneue Map "Battle of the Atlantic" bereit, auf der beide Seiten versuchen werden einen See-Konvoi gegen Angriffe zu beschützen bzw. diesen Konvoi zu zerstören.

Hier noch ein Trailer zur Kampagne bei Youtube:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMiEMZ_XoRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Avrojet (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das World at War Tournament veranstaltet morgen (Samstag 18. Februar 18:00 Uhr) wieder ein kleines Public Event mit neuen custom maps für FH2, die unser Map Team erstellt hat. Dabei werden auch custom Waffen und Fahrzeuge eingesetzt, insbesondere wieder mal Schiffe auf den Maps Iwo Jima und Operation Brassard.

Schaut mal bei uns ins Forum, dort findet ihr alles was ihr braucht.
http://tournaments.myinternetservices.com/...ad.php?t=288745

1. Minimod installieren
2. Maps installieren
3. Mitspielen und Spaß haben 

Gespielt werden diese maps: 
Classic Iwo jima, Classic Operation Aberdeen, Classic Battle of the Bulge, Breakthrough 2, Operation Brassard


----------



## Avrojet (14. Juli 2012)

Ein Jahr ist es her seit der letzten Version 2.4 von Forgotten Hope 2.

*Nun ist FH2.45 endlich da!
Wir hatten gestern 4 volle server mit je 64 Spielern!*

Trailer:
Forgotten Hope 2 - 2.45 Trailer - YouTube

Download und weitere Infos:
Forgotten Hope - News


----------



## Avrojet (10. September 2012)

Wer lust drauf hat regelmäßig auf FH2 servern mit 64+ Spielern zu spielen, custom maps und equipment zu nutzen und dabei als richtiges organisiertes Team zu agieren:

Zwei FH2 Communities (World at War und Forgotten Honor) haben sich nun zusammengetan um eine gemeinsame Kampagne anzubieten.

Schaut mal rein. Signups sind erst vor kurzem gestartet: FH2Tournament | A WaW and F|H Joint Venture


----------

